# what kind of shrimps you have??post here!!!



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

hi everyone, to all who is addicted, diehard, lover, insane, fan, crazy, hungry about shrimps just post here all kinds of shrimps you have. So, it will be easier to everyone to track/contact the person about the shrimp they want in the future.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Well I will go first get this ball rolling.

Black Tigers
Red Tiger
Super Tiger
Orange Eyed Blue Tiger
Blue Bees
Yellow Fire
Taiwan Red
Green
Indian Blue
Blue Pearl
Pinnochio (Rudolph Red nose)
Sunkist
Cherry
Red Crs (grades 4 band to Double Hinomaru)
Black Cbs (grades 4 band to Mosura)
Cardinal Sulawesi
and
Dwarf Orange Crayfish

That's it for now...looking for more unusual ones too!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I have messy hybrid dirty shrimp. XD Sometimes they are blue, sometimes green.. Its always a surprise.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> Well I will go first get this ball rolling.
> 
> Black Tigers
> Red Tiger
> ...


wow!!!! so many!! any pics of indian blue??


----------



## souldct (Nov 26, 2009)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


>


hehehe is that the charcoal i see?


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> Well I will go first get this ball rolling.
> 
> Black Tigers
> Red Tiger
> ...


that's a beautiful list anna


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

souldct said:


> hehehe is that the charcoal i see?


 I thought that ada soil got darker when taken out of water but nope. Just charcoal.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

hey guys just post your shrimps here.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Whole bunch of Red Cherries in a 5.5G.

6 SS Crystal Reds in a 10G, I'll post pictures as soon as I can find a good camera. I'm looking to get a few V-bands or Tiger Tooths so I can add to the gene pool, it seems my uncle likes shrimp inbreeding. :S

EDIT:
Does a brine shrimp hatchery count? XD


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I know these are old but I thought I would post here too  Just some of the guys from my planted tank.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I have OEBTs in my 15 gallon, RCS and Taiwan Fire Red in my 10 gallon


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I have taiwan fire red in my 15 tall, about 12 of them, and 1 A CRS. 
I want more taiwan fire reds!


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> I know these are old but I thought I would post here too  Just some of the guys from my planted tank.


nice shimps cid. did you crossbred the green and blueshrimp?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

GuppyLove said:


> I have OEBTs in my 15 gallon, RCS and Taiwan Fire Red in my 10 gallon


ohh noo..did you mixed the rcs and taiwan reds?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

BettaBeats said:


> I have taiwan fire red in my 15 tall, about 12 of them, and 1 A CRS.
> I want more taiwan fire reds!


why are you so greedy with tawain reds?and how come just only one crs?lol any pics my friend?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

BettaBeats said:


> I have taiwan fire red in my 15 tall, about 12 of them, and 1 A CRS.
> I want more taiwan fire reds!


if you want. you can w8 for two months I have a colony now.lol


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> ohh noo..did you mixed the rcs and taiwan reds?


Its ok, I have only about 9-10 rcs and just 1 taiwan fire red, but my rcs are redder than the fire red is lol 
I like them both  
Cam- very nice colors on your fire reds! Do you keep them in low ph or special soil or just normal tap water/gravel...


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

lol. are you sure thats a taiwansred/painted fire? you base on the legs if it is red too. its so obvious the redness between cherry and painted. nothing special just normal sand not shrimpsoil or ada soil.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Just added another new shrimp to my collection, will be picking them up next week sometime. Sulawesi Blue Leg Posos....yeah


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Mine are a mix of something. XD Blues. greens and cherry.


----------

